# Logo Contest



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok all you talented people! I'm looking for a new logo for my new trailer. Winner will receive a New HalterBOX for their show halters or whatever! I have several color choices.

What I'm looking for is something elegant and pretty. Think Arabian Elegance. My farm name is Limited Edition Farm. I want the farm name somewhere in the design. I'm open to horse heads, full horse bodies, stylistic. The field is wide open. We also love to drive. Finished size will be about 2' x 2' and will be put on blue vinyl against my white trailer.

My website is WWW. LIMITEDEDITIONMINIATURES.COM if you want to take a peek and get an idea of what we have.

Designs should be e-mailed to [email protected] and you can post them here. I just need to be able to put it on a disk to take to the sign shop.

Contest will end on November 1 - so you have one week to come up with something grand!

1 -2 -3 - CREATE!! :lol:


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2007)

We own your old (old) trailer, so if I win, can the prize be a paint job for our trailer?

:new_rofl:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have a catch phrase or slogan for your farm?


----------



## Reble (Oct 26, 2007)

OK this is one I made :lol: would love to see others.

I am still learning...


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

WHY do you make this so easy for me?



:






Love ya too!



:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's the one I came up with.. Pretty simple yet elegant..


----------



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2007)

Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> WHY do you make this so easy for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We vote for this one!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:




:

Greg and Shelley


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 27, 2007)

This has been so much fun designing this , it is the second logo that I have worked on (I just finished doing my own). The horse outlines are of two of your horses ( Taylor and Panama Red) they are in mirror image . It is a simple design, yet elegant , I think . Are we only allowed one design for your contest ? I have three and can't decide which to enter . :bgrin


----------



## ruffian (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Sheryl - Isn't that your stallion on the front of that wagon???

This is for MY Trailer!!!

Nice to have such great friends that think so highly of you !!!





Thanks for the vote Shelley~


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 27, 2007)

:risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl: :hypocrite:


----------



## Devon (Oct 27, 2007)

ruffian said:


> Hey Sheryl - Isn't that your stallion on the front of that wagon???
> 
> This is for MY Trailer!!!
> 
> ...


hahaahahahah :bgrin


----------



## ruffian (Oct 27, 2007)

Reo - a short white one? that was a great trailer, but my back was too old to keep bending down?

"Do you have a catch phrase or slogan for your farm?"

Not really - but I could use "Beating up friends", but that probably wouldn't be good!!!

I'm enjoying this - there are some great logo's coming!!


----------



## REO (Oct 27, 2007)

Yup, it was yours. Two stalls in front and two big box stalls in back. We can still see where it had your Farm name in certain light. It's 5' tall inside and big enough for 6-8 minis. Bumper pull. It has the cart lifter thing on the outside.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep. Hubby built the cart lifter. It was great for getting those carts on the roof!


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 28, 2007)

*Hear are mine, I couldnt decide between the two. Took a LONG time to do the mini but it was fun



. Hope you like them :lol: *


----------



## ruffian (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great Tristan - You're in the running!


----------



## Reble (Oct 29, 2007)

Taken out the chess board....


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's another one:


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 29, 2007)

* Thanks Ruffian!!Everyones looks great its gonna be hard to choose!*


----------



## Reble (Nov 2, 2007)

Bumping this up, who is the WINNER?


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 3, 2007)

*Interested to know who won!!Lots of talented people on hear. *


----------



## Devon (Nov 3, 2007)

OH! Forgot to enter


----------



## ruffian (Nov 3, 2007)

AND THE WINNER IS

(DRUM ROLL PLEASE)














AMY LITTLE

Amy, please pm me with your address so I can send the prize. Also, can you post the winning logo??

Congratulations!!

See if this works http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/lit...pg?t=1194125210


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Nov 4, 2007)

oh Yay! Thanks!!!


----------

